# Dripper - Drill Press



## Rex Smit (14/4/14)

Hi guys

So I have been struggling my tooshie off trying to drill an extra air hole in my drippers.
I have broken about 6 drill bits trying to drill that sucker by hand.

So i need a knight in shining armor.
Does anyone in the Centurion area, have a drill press that can help me drill that effing hole...?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (15/4/14)

dremels or dremel clones have a hard time with steel. drill press would work best as you said or maybe someone with a steady hand, good drill and a bench vice


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Hi guys
> 
> So I have been struggling my tooshie off trying to drill an extra air hole in my drippers.
> I have broken about 6 drill bits trying to drill that sucker by hand.
> ...



You are more than welcome to borough my drill press - you know where I am.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

which dripper @Rex Smit 

when i drilled my igol, i placed it on a rubber surface, held with my hand and drilled very slowly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (15/4/14)

Its for the igoL and Nimbus. Tried the handheld option...not working for me.

Sent via Pluto on my Rocket


----------



## Rex Smit (15/4/14)

johan said:


> You are more than welcome to borough my drill press - you know where I am.


Thanks @johan. Might just take you up on that

Sent via Pluto on my Rocket


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

Apologies I meant "BORROW" not "borough"  what happened to my spelling?


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/4/14)

johan said:


> Apologies I meant "BORROW" not "borough"  what happened to my spelling?


A few braincells went awol ? 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> A few braincells went awol ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



No lost majority over the past weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/5/14)

My trident met my drill press on friday past.







Nice health 3mm airholes 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (25/5/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> My trident met my drill press on friday past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice, do you have any tips on rotating the topcap once in place? I have resorted to just using my V8 muffler drip tips, and dripping through them.


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/5/14)

I deburred everthing and generally only use one O-ring instead of 2 on the base and cap. Also vg lubes the O-rings quite nicely. Hmm that statement could go wrong quite quickly with the duck around

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD (26/5/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I deburred everthing and generally only use one O-ring instead of 2 on the base and cap. Also vg lubes the O-rings quite nicely. Hmm that statement could go wrong quite quickly with the duck around
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



You worried about the duck and forgot about me........O-rings and VG lube.....this could very well end up in a fine.
.

....

for me!!!!!!????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/5/14)

Talking about drilling air holes . This weekend I drilled larger holes in the aspire . Oldest rocket and I did the taifun during the week . I just love lotsa air . How times have changed . My dremel did well with all the work 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD (26/5/14)

There is no way I am drilling out my Trident. It's perfect just the way it is. Besides I just got it yesterday for vapes sake. I did that to the Igo and kinda regret it cause now I cannot put any coil below 0.8 Ohms in it. So the Igo is for insane sub-ohms and the Trident for everything above 0.8 Ohms because I can regulate the airflow. Not that I did not try heavy duty coiling in the Trident. I just find that at low ohms it tends to spurt juice through the drip tip which is unpleasant. The Igo does not do that prob because the top cap is higher.


----------



## devdev (26/5/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I deburred everthing and generally only use one O-ring instead of 2 on the base and cap. Also vg lubes the O-rings quite nicely. Hmm that statement could go wrong quite quickly with the duck around
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


lol! I have a bad rep it seems.


----------



## ET (26/5/14)

hmmm now i need to go drill some holes in my igo w3 to try and make it dual coil compatible. used a pindrill to increase the airflow in my one old protank base today. definately more air coming in


----------



## devdev (26/5/14)

denizenx said:


> hmmm now i need to go drill some holes in my igo w3 to try and make it dual coil compatible. used a pindrill to increase the airflow in my one old protank base today. definately more air coming in


I drilled out the airholes on the aerotank base I put on my PT2 Mega. Makes a huge difference with home made PT2 coils. I turned a lemon into a pearl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/5/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Talking about drilling air holes . This weekend I drilled larger holes in the aspire . Oldest rocket and I did the taifun during the week . I just love lotsa air . How times have changed . My dremel did well with all the work
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I find the Nautilus draw too tight too - shall have to be brave and try that. What size did you go to.


----------



## ET (26/5/14)

well the naughty has max 1.8mm size airhole so start by getting a 2mm drillbit and maybe one or two bigger ones up to 2.5mm ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (26/5/14)

ooooh and of course drill the one of the smallest airholes out so you dont mess the 1.8 mm one up

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## The Golf (26/5/14)

so i drilled my Trident to 3mm, freaking love it. Don't see the problem as the airflow is still very much adjustable, and it seals almost completely after drilling and deburring it. Its my first real dripper and this thing is freaking insane. Thanks @Matthee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/5/14)

i think i went to 2.4 mm it's the next size up that i have in my set ..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (26/5/14)

will post some pics tomorrow, igo w3 if anyone has ever seen it has some weird ass airhole placement, not just in the deck but the cap doesn't even properly match up. so walked down the steps to my mate who booked today off and dragged his drill press out. drilled me 2 new 2.5mm airholes in the deck and due to some slight missmeasuring 2 x 4mm holes in the cap. works so much better now, nice airy draw with a decent increase in cloud production. also don't think it tastes as harsh as it used to

Reactions: Like 1


----------

